# what to do



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I have been looking and looking and I can't decide what to do.

I want to get a bodykit for my car but I would like to have some suggestions as to what style I should go for

I have read all of the posts about drift vs this or that vs this but post pics of good bodykits that don't ost an arm and a leg 

the only thing is they have to go with these rims


----------



## 95seRguy (Oct 4, 2004)

i'm a fan of the GTR kit... also stillen makes some nice stuff too


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

I like this kit. It's an Italian kit called the Maranello










Lew


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> I like this kit. It's an Italian kit called the Maranello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that is so messed up lew lol

rims look good tho hehe

now how about giving me that lotus????


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i would go with GTR kit, its very clean and makes the car look nice and sporty in my opinion


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> i would go with GTR kit, its very clean and makes the car look nice and sporty in my opinion


what do you mean you WOULD go with it??? You DID go with it...and yes it does look quite nice.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

gtr, ful kit looks so pretty, if done right dosnt even look like a kit just looks like a factory hop up :thumbup: i think it would look real good with our silver paint too. or paint it a different color like a very subtle bronzish color that may be cool too, but than people would just think you couldnt color match it. but i have seen people paint kits a differnt color, and if the color isnt that much different it looks really cool IMPO


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

I love the r33 kit or whatever it's called

Thats just me though....................


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

b14 stealth pretty much talked me into it without saying a word....all I did was check out his thread and said yes

now my wife says she will pimp my ride while I'm gone and when I get back it should be installed and lowered

damn i love that woman


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

P.S. The GTR kit is probably the only 'bolt on' kit. 
In otherwords all the other kits need some convincing, but this one doesn't, and it's eurethane so can take a hit.

Seth


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

is it a stillen or what......you guys have a link for it? how much is to much yada yada yada also is it easy enough to do yourself?

the extreme looks nice also but like you said I heard that it has to have a lot of help in order to fit

oh and something that I am thinking of doing in order to save a little cash is to have the bottom of my car blended down into a slightly different color like one of you said a bronze color. that way I don't have to pay for a full paint job but I still get a distinct look to it and not just have the kit a different color...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> oh and something that I am thinking of doing in order to save a little cash is to have the bottom of my car blended down into a slightly different color like one of you said a bronze color. that way I don't have to pay for a full paint job but I still get a distinct look to it and not just have the kit a different color...


dlah dow :thumbup: some one would have to photo shop it for you, i personly would only do this if you are getting the gtr full kit (fender flares as well) like i said before i have seen it before (on a new beetle) and the cars main color was silver (just like yours and mine platnum silver) then the flares and kit were a little more gold than silver (but not a full bronze, just a hint of it) and it looked really cool :thumbup:

edit: please dont get the extreme the mouth is massive and the only way you can make it look good is by putting a giant........."radiator" in it :thumbup:


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> dlah dow :thumbup: some one would have to photo shop it for you, i personly would only do this if you are getting the gtr full kit (fender flares as well) like i said before i have seen it before (on a new beetle) and the cars main color was silver (just like yours and mine platnum silver) then the flares and kit were a little more gold than silver (but not a full bronze, just a hint of it) and it looked really cool :thumbup:
> 
> edit: please dont get the extreme the mouth is massive and the only way you can make it look good is by putting a giant........."radiator" in it :thumbup:



The extreme front doesn't have a massive opening. That was the kit that I had on my car before I switched everything. The r33 front and the drift front are the two with the large openings in the front that leave enough space for an intercooler, not the extreme.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> The extreme front doesn't have a massive opening. That was the kit that I had on my car before I switched everything. The r33 front and the drift front are the two with the large openings in the front that leave enough space for an intercooler, not the extreme.


ohhhhhhhhhhhhh ok sorry. im not into kits what so ever and i could have sworn the extreme was the drift, now that i think about it it is the drift i hate with the undieing passion of 1000 suns :thumbdwn: thanks for the correction


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm thinking the GTR kit is what I'm going to get but about the fender flares....are you talking the widebody or is there something else???? I personaly don't like the widebody look....I just want something to look aggresive without going overboard


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> dlah dow :thumbup: some one would have to photo shop it for you, i personly would only do this if you are getting the gtr full kit (fender flares as well) like i said before i have seen it before (on a new beetle) and the cars main color was silver (just like yours and mine platnum silver) then the flares and kit were a little more gold than silver (but not a full bronze, just a hint of it) and it looked really cool :thumbup:
> 
> edit: please dont get the extreme the mouth is massive and the only way you can make it look good is by putting a giant........."radiator" in it :thumbup:


yeah here ya go I gforgot nos already did a quick one for me once...and check out the kit he picked
my ride








photo









what ya think yay or nay? I say oh hell yeah


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

this is o over bored? granted the sides will be a tad different for the sentra i think this is very very clean

















^from this pic its not really a wide body kit the flares just add accent more or less, they arnt that wide at all, its not like some crazy ass wide body kit for a 240 that takes it 10in. out on either side lol :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> yeah here ya go I gforgot nos already did a quick one for me once...and check out the kit he picked
> my ride
> what ya think yay or nay? I say oh hell yeah


tell his to add the flares and make the kit a slight bronzish color


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I stand corrected... that does look tight as hell


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I stand corrected... that does look tight as hell


welcome to the land of "GOOD TASTE" its a wonderful place and the rent is free :thumbup:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I thought you were talking about those fender flairs for the widebody kit.....my bad lol


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

this is the stillen front end with the flares








heres a front view at the stillen








now take the top pick, add the gtr bumper, paint the kit a slight bronze color and you have your self you car! (a 200sx) but non the less a general idea of what it *could* look like


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

where can i get those for a 4 door?????


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> where can i get those for a 4 door?????


i have no idea but they do make it, i think its an 18peice kit :jawdrop: lol but thats because of all of the door skins (the really wide side skirt things) and all the flares. i would say ask lui, he knows all about kits and just general cosmetic stuff, sorry i cant do anything other than help you dream lol

edit: you all the way up to 169 posts! keep up the good work :newbie: j/k


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> edit: you all the way up to 169 posts! keep up the good work :newbie: j/k


bite my ass lol


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> bite my ass lol


bahahaha


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

look now dick....now bow down newb 8)

another question about that kit.....when it's installed does it use the original hardware or do you have to buy that seperate?????


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> look now dick....now bow down newb 8)
> 
> another question about that kit.....when it's installed does it use the original hardware or do you have to buy that seperate?????


lol :thumbup: 

about the kit i honestly dont know, i would think some separate hardware would be needed for the door "skins" but other than that i dont see why anything else would be differant, also the door skins probly use some type of tape to hold them on


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

yeah that's what I figured about the doors it's the bumpers and side skirts I'm wondering about

thanks for the info mane


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> yeah that's what I figured about the doors it's the bumpers and side skirts I'm wondering about
> 
> thanks for the info mane


any time :cheers:


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

You can use the factory mounting points to put the bumpers on. as for the side skirts, all you have to do is hold them in place, drill holes and attach with screws.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> You can use the factory mounting points to put the bumpers on. as for the side skirts, all you have to do is hold them in place, drill holes and attach with screws.


i was waiting for you! yea he knows about kits and what not so he can help yea better apache :thumbup:


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Thank you Grasshoper! :thumbup:


----------

